# Building a hickory longbow



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey,
I wanna build a hickory longbow. I've built many board bows and one hickory bow a long time ago. I was wondering what would be the most efficient dimensions, for speed. It seems like they do better with wider limbs in hickory. I want the bow to be about 68 in long and pull at least 50 at 28, because I plan on elk hunting with it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know about "perfect dimensions" for speed, but my best hickory so far is actually pretty narrow. 1 1/2" in the middle 36" (mine is only in the middle 16, but 36" wiould be much better). 70" for a 27" draw, 72" for 28". From the middle 3' taper straight to 3/8" nocks. 3/4" thick at the middle tapering straight to 5/16" at the tips. A D bow, with elliptical tiller, it draws 80# at 27" and is the best bow I've made so far. It shoots a 840 grain arrow exceptionally hard and fast, and is extremely acurate. I'll get points tonight.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

thabnks kegan, how do you like the length for hunting? Ive got a few ideas to try out, im just waitin on my stave to get here, so i can start.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the length. My bow has followed the string "badly", about 3" (which could have been prevented had I left the middle 3' full width and then tempered the belly), but it is the most accurate bow I have made or shot. Accuracy out to 40 yards if I practice frequently enough is not impossible. I have no problem manuvering in brush. The stability is worth any slight lack of "manuverability" that people seem to have.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for the info i think im gonna kind of go off that design if you dont mind, prolly make it 72 in just for security because im planning a rocky mt elk hunt with it and i dont want it to break in the dry high altitude ya know

Thanks again


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hickory won't break. Ever. I've tried it before, and nothing. I've put bows in my dryer to wehre the tips and outer limbs were less tahan 6%. But no problem. If you want another design, a wide limbed pyramid desgn with the limbs 2 1/2" wide tapering to 1/4" wide and 3/8" over the entire thickness should yield an extremely fast bow.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks im workin on it right now, i think im gonna go with 13/4 wide tapered to 3/8 72 in long and shoot for 53 lbs


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

nmubowyer said:


> thanks im workin on it right now, i think im gonna go with 13/4 wide tapered to 3/8 72 in long and shoot for 53 lbs


That sounds good. What draw length?


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

28 im set on 53 lbs cuz i was thinkin about what draw for elk, and remembered readin somethin by jim hamm i think a few yrs ago about someone who twoholed an elk with a 53 lb longbow, so hopefully ill be somewhere in that range
thanks for the info that helped i havent built a hickory bow in about 7 yrs i think


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

That should be a good bow. Hevay arrows (600+ grains) and a good broadhead should give you the power needed to drop a "king of the mountain".


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

id be pretty ecstatic even with a queen of the mountain


----------



## richardjohnson1 (Mar 23, 2014)

i have been around longbows off and on but have'nt shot much at all . I have done a little wood working before . I was wondering if you had ever seen a bow with a 36 in draw between 50 to 70 lbs. I am 6ft 6 in with right at a 35.5 to 36 in draw . Being tight on money I am really considering building a bow to hunt with at work . i can deer hunt there but i cant carry a firearm in a company vehicle . Would you have any ideal on the dimensions on a bow any were close to fitting me ?


----------

